

Mymentor.io Come and connect with some of the brightest minds - KoriHandy
http://www.mymentor.io

======
KoriHandy
It's mentoring made easy and on the go, supporting UX design, web/mobile
development, startups, Investing, Growth hacking and writing. Share your
experiences and tell the story of how you got that big promotion or how you
broke into an industry, or how you raised money for your startup. Its not
about tutorials its about the road you travelled and the experience you can
share.

------
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8578671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8578671)
(9 points, by kdhandy, 1 day ago, 6 comments)

